# Outdoors > Fishing >  Small boat advice and options

## Hiawatha

So I am sure there are a few boaties on this site. I am looking at getting a small boat for fishing out of. 12 footer or close to that. Inshore fishing in nice weather and sea conditions for two people. I am a nice conditions fisherman. Launch off beach (carried or trollied to water) and away from boat ramps needed. Must be light enough to handle easily and really portable. I want something simple and easy to use. I have looked at the inflatibles but think they might be a little too dodgy around rocks etc. I don't want a standard tinnie. I like the look of pontoon boats. I have looked at the Mac360 and really like that. It is on the heavy side but cant see anything lighter that ticks the boxes. They seem very stable and robust. What do people think? Any options I have missed or pitfalls I haven't thought about? Also wondering about centre versus tiller steer. I don't want bigger or expensive. Thanks folks. This will be interesting. Cheers

----------


## Ingrid 51

Years ago I changed from boat styles such as Fyran to pontoon boats. The likes of Stabicraft make a great little unit (mine was @ Stabi 440 until I went larger). They are very safe. I’ve also got a Lancer inflatable of 2.8m and use an 8hp outboard. Again, it is a very safe unit. If you choose the inflatable line, go for HYPALON, the same material surf rescue boats are made from, as they are more wear resistant than PVC. There is a Lancer hypalon on T/m now at about $700 from memory. NZ made with professional support in case repairs are required.

----------


## chainsaw

Small rib with Ali hull would be a good option. Also take a look at the Smart Wave 3? Or 3.5m, great wee boat for flat water fishing

----------


## Nick-D

> Small rib with Ali hull would be a good option. Also take a look at the Smart Wave 3? Or 3.5m, great wee boat for flat water fishing


Yeah this, for what you are talking the smartwave 3500 would be awesome. Tillersteer all the way in that size boat, a cc takes up to much real estate in an allready small boat. Bit heavier than the equivelent rib but much more internal volume and they cant pop. 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## gimp

RIB sounds like a bit of you, Southern Pacific Shearwater is very light, they do a 3.4 at 45kg. Mac boats are heavy, I watched 3 blokes struggle to drag a 360 with a 15hp on it onto a trailer the other day

----------


## gimp

Highfield UL340 is another light alloy hulled RIB that looked like a good option to me.

I am not an experienced boater by any means but wanted more or less the same thing as you, and after a fair bit of thinking decided on a lightweight RIB, and am so far very happy with it.

----------


## timattalon

My parents have had a Mac 360 for many years. It has been a great boat. Made a light wee trailer so one person (in dads case elderly male approaching 80) could put it in or out by himself. My brother describes it as a "wet" bat. Very close to the water so splashes from chop etc and you do get wet. When it came time to buy his own, My brother bought a smartwave 10 ft Dingy and a Mac 4.7. (he has had the Mac fo at least 15 years...)   when I asked what he thought he said he was glad he did. Both boats are stable and have never caused any problems. Used as fishing platforms. relatively quiet with sinkers etc (unlike tinnnys)

----------


## Nick-D

> Highfield UL340 is another light alloy hulled RIB that looked like a good option to me.
> 
> I am not an experienced boater by any means but wanted more or less the same thing as you, and after a fair bit of thinking decided on a lightweight RIB, and am so far very happy with it.


Yeah if you plan on carry them anywhere a rotomolded plastic boat is not going to be the best option. Way heavier than the equivelent rib

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## gimp

Avoid hard plastic beach wheels, mine are terrible on anything that isn't solid concrete or lawn. Big diameter pneumatic wheels look much better

----------


## veitnamcam

Realistically you are going to need 3 people to carry a Mac/Smartwave or alloy pontoon boat down a beach. One at the bow and one at each side of the stern.

Have a good think about the places you are going to be launching from and whether you can get away with launching with the trailer preferably or with a good set of beach wheels.
With the wheels tucked under the transom and the motor counterbalancing it makes the bow lighter and not too bad to do by yourself if you have a suitable beach to do it IE not a boulder garden.

Also if the weather is good as you say it doesnt take long to fang a few km to where you want to fish if it means a better launching spot.

If you are set on being able to carry it I really think something like Gimps one is your only option.

Tiller steer all the way in a little boat.....especially if trying to beach launch it on wheels.

----------


## gadgetman

Yeah, I like the plastics for ruggedness and unsinkability, but they're fairly heavy and really need a trailer.

----------


## Hiawatha

You guys are great. This is all really helpful. Please keep em coming. Thanks again.

----------


## m101a1

mac 360 value for money but 18hp min or any of the well known alloy pontoons  inflatable with alloy hull but remember they are really disposables  once the bags shit them selves . check out the trailers in beach launching areas for ideas as with good tires and a large jockey wheel you can launch and retrieve anywhere with a strop and put a 10/1 winch on trailer then you can winch trailer up beach to 4wd . 3.6 fyrans /parkercraft etc are 60 yr old designs and like 1080 they keep on killing . pm me if you want see some ideas im out porirua .

----------


## timattalon

> Yeah, I like the plastics for ruggedness and unsinkability, but they're fairly heavy and really need a trailer.


Trailers can be very basic affairs. Best one I have seen is a wee light weight launching trailer with a pully that once the boat is on the trailer, the winch / pulley can be used to pull the trailer onto a normal registered trailer. This way the launching trailer is very light and manoeuvrable and does not need to be big enough to be WOF'd etc....

----------


## veitnamcam

What sort of vehicle have you got and where are you planning on launching?

Reason I ask is I have been launching both my alloy pontoon dingy and my 4,5m fryan in estuarys and off firm beaches with 2wd vehicles for at least a couple of years now with no problems, one just has to be sensible about where is suitable and know how to drive.

Not that I have had to do this yet myself but it is entirely practical/possible to disconnect your trailer and push it out into the tide on the jocky wheel (decent one with fat inflatable tire) float the boat off and pull it back up on a rope to the vehicle to keep the vehicle out of the water and or soft stuff.This method is for those really flat sand beaches.
Bigger boats and trailers set up a spare wheel on a hub at the front of the trailer 150mm or so off of the ground to roll em in on but a >4m boat is only going to have less than 50kilo on the towball anyway so no need.

----------


## gimp

heavier boat will also need a bigger motor to get on the plane

----------


## gimp

Suzuki make a 15hp 2-stroke that weighs 33kg though so that's cool

----------


## veitnamcam

> Suzuki make a 15hp 2-stroke that weighs 33kg though so that's cool


They make the lightest no battery required electronic fuel injected fourstroke too, now that is cool!

But 4strokes = dollars and a couple of grand buys a lot of fuel when you are only burning a couple of liters per trip.

----------


## gimp

I just fished 5 days in the sounds for about 20 litres of fuel, covered well over 100km..


e: bad at maths. finished an 11 and about half the 24

----------


## 40mm

4WD Hiace mate. Go anywhere.

----------


## veitnamcam

> I just fished 5 days in the sounds for about 20 litres of fuel, covered well over 100km..
> 
> 
> e: bad at maths. finished an 11 and about half the 24


Yep, that is what makes it hard to justify a fourstoke on a small boat.

In bigger boats where you do longer trips with more hp they start to make sense economically but not in the less than 20hp market.

----------


## veitnamcam

> 4WD Hiace mate. Go anywhere.


Not great on fishing room tho unless you cut the back off it....how many horse do you need to get it on the plane?

----------


## Hiawatha

Thanks. I will be using it in good conditions off Wairarapa coast, Wellington and up east coast and further north on holidays. Am leaning towards Mac360 if I can get a system with wheels that means I can handle it. Do people think I will be able to? I like the idea of a robust pontoon. I have a 4WD ute but also want to launch in wee nice beaches without surfing ute in there. So hand launching would be good. The RIBs just make me a bit uncomfortable re shelf life and having to worry about punctures etc. Tell me if I am being silly and dreaming to launch a Mac360 easily.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> 4WD Hiace mate. Go anywhere.


Yeah but yours hasn't got a outboard bracket.

----------


## Shearer

> I just fished 5 days in the sounds for about 20 litres of fuel, covered well over 100km..
> 
> 
> e: bad at maths. finished an 11 and about half the 24


Catch any fish @gimp?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Thanks. I will be using it in good conditions off Wairarapa coast, Wellington and up east coast and further north on holidays. Am leaning towards Mac360 if I can get a system with wheels that means I can handle it. Do people think I will be able to? I like the idea of a robust pontoon. I have a 4WD ute but also want to launch in wee nice beaches without surfing ute in there. So hand launching would be good. The RIBs just make me a bit uncomfortable re shelf life and having to worry about punctures etc. Tell me if I am being silly and dreaming to launch a Mac360 easily.


I will Tag @madjon_ in here for ya for his opinion but if you go that way I would be going with pushing the trailer out and pulling it back in on a rope with the vehicle if keeping the vehicle out of the surf is an issue.

----------


## gimp

> Catch any fish @gimp?




https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....03/#post944989

----------


## 7mmwsm

> So I am sure there are a few boaties on this site. I am looking at getting a small boat for fishing out of. 12 footer or close to that. Inshore fishing in nice weather and sea conditions for two people. I am a nice conditions fisherman. Launch off beach (carried or trollied to water) and away from boat ramps needed. Must be light enough to handle easily and really portable. I want something simple and easy to use. I have looked at the inflatibles but think they might be a little too dodgy around rocks etc. I don't want a standard tinnie. I like the look of pontoon boats. I have looked at the Mac360 and really like that. It is on the heavy side but cant see anything lighter that ticks the boxes. They seem very stable and robust. What do people think? Any options I have missed or pitfalls I haven't thought about? Also wondering about centre versus tiller steer. I don't want bigger or expensive. Thanks folks. This will be interesting. Cheers


I haven't been in one, but have had nothing but good reports about the smartwave boats.
What sort of age are you?
I'm mid fifties and have spent my life in reasonably physical jobs, so all my joints etc are a bit worn. Sitting on low seats in little boats really makes me hurt.

----------


## gadgetman

Another option for retrieval of trailer could be a portable trailer winch like these. I've never used one, but an idea.

https://www.trademe.co.nz/motors/tra...2503184466.htm

----------


## Hiawatha

Whaly Boats NZ | Gallery

Saw one of these. They look stronger and lighter than a Mac360. Looked at the Whaly 310. The bow is set higher so would be drier but I wonder if it could create issues in waves getting under it more. Especially with one person at rear on a tiller steer. Check out the you tube clip of them bouncing it off stuff and hitting it with an axe? Unreal! Looked at a Mac360 today briefly. Actually quite a big boat and heavy. The Whaly looks to use space and design better and is lighter. What do you think?

----------


## Nick-D

> Whaly Boats NZ | Gallery
> 
> Saw one of these. They look stronger and lighter than a Mac360. Looked at the Whaly 310. The bow is set higher so would be drier but I wonder if it could create issues in waves getting under it more. Especially with one person at rear on a tiller steer. Check out the you tube clip of them bouncing it off stuff and hitting it with an axe? Unreal! Looked at a Mac360 today briefly. Actually quite a big boat and heavy. The Whaly looks to use space and design better and is lighter. What do you think?


Personally I don't like the seats along the gunwales, cuts into the usable space to much, throw a chillibin in there and you have nowhere to stand.

Also is nice being able to stand right along the side when pulling/playing fish or hauling pots and nets.(big advantage of these stable little boats) Imo the interior of the mac is a better design.

The whaly 310 is a bit smaller and there is only 10kg in the Hull weight.

The smartwave has a much better looking hulk than either with good downturned chines so will be the driest of the 3. My experience with the macs is they are a pretty wet boat, the whaly looks no different

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

If you go that way definitely get a or make a bench seat,sitting side saddle like that would get old fast.

In the specs its only rated to 10hp which I found a bit odd, at over 100kilo and 3m long I would have thought a 15hp would be minimum for two adults and gear.
Then I looked in the testimonials and  there is a vid with a guy with the 270 that upgraded to a 15hp in order to get on the plane with 2 POB.

It doesnt appear to have a lot of usable deck space but everything is a compromise with boats.

At the end of it only you can decide what is right for you but I think I would prefer a smartwave or mac.

FYI there are 2 local ladys with 3.5 center consol smartwaves, they are commonly sold with 15hp as a cheap package deal....its not enough, both of them have upgraded to 25 and 30hp.

----------


## Barefoot

> Thanks. I will be using it in good conditions off Wairarapa coast, Wellington and up east coast and further north on holidays. Am leaning towards Mac360 if I can get a system with wheels that means I can handle it. Do people think I will be able to? I like the idea of a robust pontoon. I have a 4WD ute but also want to launch in wee nice beaches without surfing ute in there. So hand launching would be good. The RIBs just make me a bit uncomfortable re shelf life and having to worry about punctures etc. Tell me if I am being silly and dreaming to launch a Mac360 easily.


Oversized jockey wheel and 30m of rope to drag the trailer out of the water cuts down on stuck vehicles and rusty chassis.

----------


## hokonui

I had a 10ft Parkercraft for a number of years , easily launched by myself or a mate , had it on a car trailer or back of a ute, 6hp johnson ,great until said motor blew a headgasket codding and I had to row a fair way back to shore certainly put things in perspective, next purchase was a handheld radio and a beacon , upgraded to a pontoon dinghy similiar to a Fewza/stabicraft with a 30hp , I made an extension bar for the trailer which gave me more reach but dont use it where I launch from now . Certainly feel a lot safer but miss out on portability, still easy to launch by myself at boatramp and great for fishing and diving out of .   wish I had gone this way earlier. my 2cents worth  . good luck on your search

----------


## Micky Duck

we have had a 13ft fryan dingy for .......years now...15 at a guess
for 12 of those we powered it with a 6hp 4stroke merc....lovely reliable motor .really reliable. I could get it up to 26kmph solo and towed in some rather large boats that had drifted off trying to get thier motors going.abused it with boat loaded to gunnals duck shooting gear galore.
it was always a bit slow with more than 2 people in it and we got wet if wind came up and we had to scoot home at whopping 15kmph

fast forward,kids have left home
bit the bullet and bought a 15hp 2 stroke merc

first time out,MUM Myself and both dogs,back out of ramp,turn around and start heading out across lake quietlygive it a little jandle and boat pops up onto plane straight away,Wifey looks at me and says "why did we fu&# around with small motor for so long?"  I then twisted throttle right open and she nearly shat herself as it rocketed forwards .gps tells me it goes 38-39kmph with us four in it and 41 with just my fat arse....tiller extention is a must,the further forward my fat arse is the better it will handle...and when wind comes up we fang it home skipping over top of waves instead of bouncing through them getting wet.

slightly more $$$$ spent on larger HP is a good thing.I CAN launch it solo across soil or sand but it is hard work. we recently converted an old boat trailer to make it fit....all up it owes us maybe a couple of hundy and it makes life just so much easier having a little winch and rollers. definately worth the effort to launch where you can get to the water,If we lift motor right up its simple matter to winch boat back onto trailer even off the ground.

----------


## Wildman

I have a stabicraft 389, low sides, cuddy cabin, 30hp Yamaha on the back. The closest I fish here is 8km off shore and feel safe every time I go out. A 24l tote will get me over 50km on the water... It is a hell of a lot lighter then a Mac 360 and I still wouldn't want to launch it on wheels by my self. Off a trailer, anyone can launch and retrieve my boat.... The mac won't break but it's hard to convey how robust they are if you haven't seen one in the flesh.... 

Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk

----------


## Hiawatha

Some neat looking boats. Have done a ton of research in past couple weeks and looking like an inflatable RIB might be the go for portability and weight. It will always be a compromise but this might mean I take it more places and use it more. Easy to cart around on holiday and launch. A 10 to 12 footer should be good for two people to fish out of. Sounds like the good ones are stable and punctures are not that common? Peoples thoughts appreciated. was also told a 2 stroke motor so it can be laid horizontal for transport as well unlike a four stroke. What do you think?

Thanks

----------


## gadgetman

> Some neat looking boats. Have done a ton of research in past couple weeks and looking like an inflatable RIB might be the go for portability and weight. It will always be a compromise but this might mean I take it more places and use it more. Easy to cart around on holiday and launch. A 10 to 12 footer should be good for two people to fish out of. Sounds like the good ones are stable and punctures are not that common? Peoples thoughts appreciated. was also told a 2 stroke motor so it can be laid horizontal for transport as well unlike a four stroke. What do you think?
> 
> Thanks


I have a Honda 4 Cycle and it can be transported horizontally. Just make sure it is laid down on it's feet.

----------


## gimp

2 stroke for portability if planning on taking it on and off. Way lighter for the power. Go 10 or 15. 8 will plane my 3.1 with 2 up but 10 would be better, 15 better again. I'll probably swap to a Suzi 15 in the future for more safety margin. I reckon go 3.4 on the boat if you can too.

Just be careful and punctures can be avoided. Use circle hooks, spear gaff or net fish, keep them away from the pontoons. Punctures don't seem to be catastrophic anyway. Other people being spastic are the biggest puncture risk, train any passengers well

----------


## Nick-D

> Whaly Boats NZ | Gallery
> 
> Saw one of these. They look stronger and lighter than a Mac360. Looked at the Whaly 310. The bow is set higher so would be drier but I wonder if it could create issues in waves getting under it more. Especially with one person at rear on a tiller steer. Check out the you tube clip of them bouncing it off stuff and hitting it with an axe? Unreal! Looked at a Mac360 today briefly. Actually quite a big boat and heavy. The Whaly looks to use space and design better and is lighter. What do you think?


Personally I don't like the seats along the gunwales, cuts into the usable space to much, throw a chillibin in there and you have nowhere to stand.

Also is nice being able to stand right along the side when pulling/playing fish or hauling pots and nets.(big advantage of these stable little boats) Imo the interior of the mac is a better design.

The whaly 310 is a bit smaller and there is only 10kg in the Hull weight.

The smartwave has a much better looking hulk than either with good downturned chines so will be the driest of the 3. My experience with the macs is they are a pretty wet boat, the whaly looks no different

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

If you go that way definitely get a or make a bench seat,sitting side saddle like that would get old fast.

In the specs its only rated to 10hp which I found a bit odd, at over 100kilo and 3m long I would have thought a 15hp would be minimum for two adults and gear.
Then I looked in the testimonials and  there is a vid with a guy with the 270 that upgraded to a 15hp in order to get on the plane with 2 POB.

It doesnt appear to have a lot of usable deck space but everything is a compromise with boats.

At the end of it only you can decide what is right for you but I think I would prefer a smartwave or mac.

FYI there are 2 local ladys with 3.5 center consol smartwaves, they are commonly sold with 15hp as a cheap package deal....its not enough, both of them have upgraded to 25 and 30hp.

----------


## Barefoot

> Thanks. I will be using it in good conditions off Wairarapa coast, Wellington and up east coast and further north on holidays. Am leaning towards Mac360 if I can get a system with wheels that means I can handle it. Do people think I will be able to? I like the idea of a robust pontoon. I have a 4WD ute but also want to launch in wee nice beaches without surfing ute in there. So hand launching would be good. The RIBs just make me a bit uncomfortable re shelf life and having to worry about punctures etc. Tell me if I am being silly and dreaming to launch a Mac360 easily.


Oversized jockey wheel and 30m of rope to drag the trailer out of the water cuts down on stuck vehicles and rusty chassis.

----------


## hokonui

I had a 10ft Parkercraft for a number of years , easily launched by myself or a mate , had it on a car trailer or back of a ute, 6hp johnson ,great until said motor blew a headgasket codding and I had to row a fair way back to shore certainly put things in perspective, next purchase was a handheld radio and a beacon , upgraded to a pontoon dinghy similiar to a Fewza/stabicraft with a 30hp , I made an extension bar for the trailer which gave me more reach but dont use it where I launch from now . Certainly feel a lot safer but miss out on portability, still easy to launch by myself at boatramp and great for fishing and diving out of .   wish I had gone this way earlier. my 2cents worth  . good luck on your search

----------


## Micky Duck

we have had a 13ft fryan dingy for .......years now...15 at a guess
for 12 of those we powered it with a 6hp 4stroke merc....lovely reliable motor .really reliable. I could get it up to 26kmph solo and towed in some rather large boats that had drifted off trying to get thier motors going.abused it with boat loaded to gunnals duck shooting gear galore.
it was always a bit slow with more than 2 people in it and we got wet if wind came up and we had to scoot home at whopping 15kmph

fast forward,kids have left home
bit the bullet and bought a 15hp 2 stroke merc

first time out,MUM Myself and both dogs,back out of ramp,turn around and start heading out across lake quietlygive it a little jandle and boat pops up onto plane straight away,Wifey looks at me and says "why did we fu&# around with small motor for so long?"  I then twisted throttle right open and she nearly shat herself as it rocketed forwards .gps tells me it goes 38-39kmph with us four in it and 41 with just my fat arse....tiller extention is a must,the further forward my fat arse is the better it will handle...and when wind comes up we fang it home skipping over top of waves instead of bouncing through them getting wet.

slightly more $$$$ spent on larger HP is a good thing.I CAN launch it solo across soil or sand but it is hard work. we recently converted an old boat trailer to make it fit....all up it owes us maybe a couple of hundy and it makes life just so much easier having a little winch and rollers. definately worth the effort to launch where you can get to the water,If we lift motor right up its simple matter to winch boat back onto trailer even off the ground.

----------


## Wildman

I have a stabicraft 389, low sides, cuddy cabin, 30hp Yamaha on the back. The closest I fish here is 8km off shore and feel safe every time I go out. A 24l tote will get me over 50km on the water... It is a hell of a lot lighter then a Mac 360 and I still wouldn't want to launch it on wheels by my self. Off a trailer, anyone can launch and retrieve my boat.... The mac won't break but it's hard to convey how robust they are if you haven't seen one in the flesh.... 

Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk

----------


## Hiawatha

Some neat looking boats. Have done a ton of research in past couple weeks and looking like an inflatable RIB might be the go for portability and weight. It will always be a compromise but this might mean I take it more places and use it more. Easy to cart around on holiday and launch. A 10 to 12 footer should be good for two people to fish out of. Sounds like the good ones are stable and punctures are not that common? Peoples thoughts appreciated. was also told a 2 stroke motor so it can be laid horizontal for transport as well unlike a four stroke. What do you think?

Thanks

----------


## gadgetman

> Some neat looking boats. Have done a ton of research in past couple weeks and looking like an inflatable RIB might be the go for portability and weight. It will always be a compromise but this might mean I take it more places and use it more. Easy to cart around on holiday and launch. A 10 to 12 footer should be good for two people to fish out of. Sounds like the good ones are stable and punctures are not that common? Peoples thoughts appreciated. was also told a 2 stroke motor so it can be laid horizontal for transport as well unlike a four stroke. What do you think?
> 
> Thanks


I have a Honda 4 Cycle and it can be transported horizontally. Just make sure it is laid down on it's feet.

----------


## gimp

2 stroke for portability if planning on taking it on and off. Way lighter for the power. Go 10 or 15. 8 will plane my 3.1 with 2 up but 10 would be better, 15 better again. I'll probably swap to a Suzi 15 in the future for more safety margin. I reckon go 3.4 on the boat if you can too.

Just be careful and punctures can be avoided. Use circle hooks, spear gaff or net fish, keep them away from the pontoons. Punctures don't seem to be catastrophic anyway. Other people being spastic are the biggest puncture risk, train any passengers well

----------

